# caro automobilista medio



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

caro automobilista medio,
in prossimità delle Feste vorrei, unitamente ai miei più sinceri auguri, 
darti qualche indicazione su alcuni comportamenti che io trovo passibili di miglioramento.
In tangenziale:
sto facendo i 60, lo so
Sono in corsia di sorpasso... lo so
Ho una macchina piccola e a metano... lo so
Tu hai una macchina molto più grossa della mia, lo so.
Mi rendo conto che, dopo aver speso tutti quei soldi in ferro e plastica, per avere un mezzo
potente e scattante con quelle belle sigle dietro, ti scocci stare dietro il mio povero mezzuccio a una velocità così indegna.
E' per questo motivo che mi dai le luci e mi vieni sotto minaccioso, mi rendo conto.
Però... davanti abbiamo una fila che arriva alla frontiera, patacca!
Allora, visto che irragionevolmente non ti cedo il passo... ma dispettosamente ho un allungato di un paio di metri 
la distanza di sicurezza con la macchina che ho davanti, hai la luminosa idea al primo varco di 
tentare il sorpasso a destra.
Meno male che ci sei tu, mi stavo annoiando.
Sul sorpasso a destra ci sarebbe molto da dire, 
io mi accontento di un 'piuttosto di farti passare faccio saltare fuori le bielle dal cofano'.
Naturalmente poi mi accorgo che tu devi uscire al prossimo svincolo: infatti quello che ti muove 
ai comportamenti sopra descritti non è mai una lucida analisi di efficienza, ma 
il banco di nebbia che alloggia la tua scatola cranica.
Poichè sei medio... non sei solo, purtroppo.
Per il mio, di svincolo, c'è spesso la fila che a volte è lunga anche chilometri.
Siamo tutti sulla destra: chi parla al telefono, chi parla in macchina, io di solito metto la musica a palla e suono la batteria sul volante.
Tanto siamo fermi, ripartiamo a passo d'uomo e non c'è nulla da fare.
In questi frangenti capita spesso che qualcuno non pratico si infili nel mezzo perchè si rende conto in ritardo
che tutte quelle lucine non sono decorative... vabbè... pazienza.
Ma quello che ogni volta mi lascia stupita sei tu, fenomeno che arrivi senza esitazione alcuna in corsia d'emergenza a velocità sostenuta.
Non la macchina con le lucine blu : quella è già passata, è ferma dietro la curva e vedo il riflesso del lampeggiante su un cartello:
perciò ti lascio passare, confidente che ti potrò salutare di nuovo più avanti, mentre starai facendo conoscenza con nuovi amici.
Grazie al cielo, dalla tange prima o poi si esce... per infilarsi in quello che è amabilmente definito 'traffico cittadino'.
Ecco: ora è ancora più importante prestare attenzione alla segnaletica.
Tipo le strisce pedonali, per dire, che sono quelle larghe bianche messe in fila perpendicolarmente al tuo senso di marcia e congiungono due marciapiedi. 
Perchè se ad attraversare invece della vecchietta ci fosse una mandria di bufali, secondo me staresti più attento
e non avresti neppure fretta.
Poi ci sono altre strisce, queste si trovano a lato alle strade e formano con il ciglio un angolo acuto: si chiama parcheggio a lisca di pesce.
Tu metti abitualmente la tua macchina a cavallo di una di queste righe, e perpendicolarmente al ciglio: quello si chiama parcheggio a testa di porco.
Auguri.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbri ti amo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2013)

Te dovresti recensire i film in nuova uscita.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl: 

vieni a farti un giretto a Roma...


----------

